# Radiant heat panel?



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

Anyone have a radiant heat panel? 
How is yours set up? 
Where did you get it from?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aqualegal said:


> Anyone have a radiant heat panel?
> How is yours set up?
> Where did you get it from?


I'm currently trying to setup a ball python enclosure with a PVC snake cage. A single heat pad on the bottom failed to heat the rest so I'm now using a large one on the side as well. Only bought the second today on a recommendation from a local store. I'll let you know how it goes. I've been going to All Reptiles at Kennedy and Ellesemere, I find the customer service to be pretty good.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

I had no clue that place existed, I'm going to go there today. the radiant heat panel heats from the top down, you might want to source one. Apparently they are more cost effective than the pads.



trailblazer295 said:


> I'm currently trying to setup a ball python enclosure with a PVC snake cage. A single heat pad on the bottom failed to heat the rest so I'm now using a large one on the side as well. Only bought the second today on a recommendation from a local store. I'll let you know how it goes. I've been going to All Reptiles at Kennedy and Ellesemere, I find the customer service to be pretty good.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aqualegal said:


> I had no clue that place existed, I'm going to go there today. the radiant heat panel heats from the top down, you might want to source one. Apparently they are more cost effective than the pads.


Yes I was reading about those when I encountered a heating issue. But being a plastic snake cage it would require drilling holes and with the cage being 12"high space is limited. I'm trying this first and hope it works. Otherwise I probably will have to take further action to maintain a decent ambient temp.

Ask for Adrian, young guy with dark hair. he is working today and tomorrow. He has provided honest, helpful advice.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hooking up the heat pad to the regulator didn't work even despite warming my room up with an electric fireplace after 4 hours the temp didn't go above the ambient temp. I instead plugged it direct into power. I'll see what the temp is in the morning. The biggest problem is the fact it's plastic and plastic has terrible thermoconductivity. Ironically while running the outside is very hot to the touch but inside is just warm. I'm hoping this will work.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't have a heat pad. I likely will get the radiant heat panel. Seems like the way to go from all the reading I have done. I have the ability for drilling. So I hope this works for you.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had to change tactics, having the pad cycle on the stat didn't work. Wouldn't provide enough heat. The problem is poor thermoconductivity of plastic. I had to plug in the second pad so it runs non stop and it has been able to maintain 78f on the cool side of the tank. I'll keep checking in on the temps to make sure it isn't cooling off to much but for now it seems to be working.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you pick up a heat panel in the end and what was the cost?


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

trailblazer295 said:


> Did you pick up a heat panel in the end and what was the cost?


Have not picked up yet. I have just been setting up the habitat. Still on the rock wall part.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going to be ordering one soon online. I haven't been able to maintain sufficient heat where I'd want it to be. Some research helped me determine the right size and which are better brands.


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

i use heat panels with all of my green tree pythons.
i use "pro product" heat panels they are the by far the best on the market and come with a 10 year warranty unlike any other brands.
they must be used on a thermostat.

panels them selves are about $70+ depending on size

you can order them at http://pro-products.com

definitely worth it.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

I currently have a 120 watt RBI heat panel for my scrub python. I use it as supplementary heat. I have no complaints at all about them and will be using them on all my new cage builds.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Got my 'pro products RHP' in the mail a few days after the ship date which from the US is very good. Took weeks for a christmas card to make it 200k from this province. I installed and have it running on a Ranco industrial stat. It's made a big difference in the ambient heat temps in the cage and also has a had a positive impact on my BPs activity levels. I see him out moving around more even 12hrs after moving him from one home to another. I moved him middle of last week and he fed last night which was his scheduled feeding day. It was worth every penny and time spent. I highly recommend the guys at pro products. They took the time to ask specific questions to correctly recommend the right panel size. It's not just cookie cutter they will ask, cage type, dimensions, number of and size of vents, ambient room temps. I can't wait to install my other panel in my BPs old him and get a childrens python. All future cages will have pro products RHPs. They also recommended a stat to use as well.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

I second on using Pro Products brand. They are very helpful, better built and more energy efficient than any other brand. They will be what I buy from now on.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I also like the fact they are UL ULC and CE certified, not something any other brands can say. Also why I use ranco stats, UL certified.


----------

